# King Rod For Sale $200



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

Blank type; American Tackle 7'6"
Guides; 7 Fuji Doublefoot tangle free k guides
Colors; Silver Black Purple
Reel Seat; Black ALPS 
Grip; Split grip black eva
Contact Info; [email protected]


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

May want to put this in the fishing gear for sale section.


----------



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

